# Question abouthe the genre



## PaRaNo0oRmAL (May 24, 2010)

Well, listen to this song:






This is JAZZ - witch i love!!!
Was just wondering, is it includes int he classical music genre?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Classical is not a genre. It's a catchall term for many genres.

The Youtube clip would not be considered "classical" by anyone, I'd venture to guess, except maybe someone who a) thinks the word "classical" has a certain amount of cachet and b) wants the music he likes to be recognized as having that value.

The word "jazz" also covers a variety of musics, one of which is the music in the clip.


----------

